# Replacement for stolen pistol



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

Products & Services

I had a burglary 3 weeks ago and among the 5 pistols stolen were my nickel P220 and 30 year old P225. I had replaced the P220 with a CPO duo tone P220, but need something to compensate for the loss of the P225.

I visited my LGS Monday, and in the used 45 case was a 1911 C3 still in the factory plastic. Seems a guy bought the new 1911 on Saturday, was talked into a revolver by a friend, and traded it back that morning for a S&W 357. I bought a "new" 1911 for $550!. The warranty card [and everything else] was still there, so as far as SIG knows, I the original owner. Not a bad replacement for an old P225, don't you think?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, sorry about the burglary.


----------

